# [Swedish NR] Gustav Wälivaara - 2.03.00 6x6 single



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 16, 2017)

Stop posting old videos. And WHY have you tagged it as a WR?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Stop posting old videos. And WHY have you tagged it as a WR?


A mistake. People do it all the time.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 16, 2017)

I've 


Mellis Ferton said:


> A mistake. People do it all the time.


never seen anyone do it, but I haven't been here for that long so maybe I'm wrong


----------

